# best combine harvester???



## kakuma (Mar 18, 2006)

i've got a brand new one

but is it up to scratch???


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 18, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i've got a brand new one
> 
> but is it up to scratch???


Could I have the key? 
my dads got forty acres


----------



## kakuma (Mar 18, 2006)

huge tract of laaaaaaand


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2006)

i hear they cost as much as a top of the range merc, fully-loaded


----------



## ricbake (Mar 18, 2006)




----------

